# Recommendations for HT series Fisher Plow vs SD/RD??



## Frank Favuzza (Jan 26, 2011)

I have an 09 silverado extended cab 6.5' bed with a 3950 front GAWR. After calling around every fisher dealer in the area, they will only put on the HT series plow because of liability. The HT series plow looks pretty weak and every dealer says theyre selling fast but i've only seen one on the road. My dealership, where I purchased the truck, said they would put a SD 7.5 fisher plow instead of an HT plow no problem. Any thoughts/ recommendations?


----------



## nbannan (Aug 26, 2009)

*HT is working well for me*

I would search a couple of posts here, but I can tell you my HT is working very well.
Silverado 1500 2-seasons of residential. This month alone hit about 25 driveways.
Not sure of your application, but I like the scrape lock. I have hit some things hard enough to make your teeth fall out an have had no problems with the HT.
All of the chatter I hear about HT being less plow seems to come from non-users.
The Jack on the HT is not my favorite part but the rest is really good.Thumbs Up
Good Luck


----------



## ShorePower (Dec 26, 2009)

Im Not completely sure about Fisher models. I have an 08 1500 silverado. The western HTS was the recommended plow for my truck. They are identical, with exception of tripping design.Buy a commercial use plow. I just had the dealer install the truck side. The mount and controls should be the same for all Fisher plows. Then you can drive into the heavier weight plow yourself. I have a 7.5 Pro plow. Weighs 700lbs. Truck sags 3/4 inches with plow up. I am glad I didn't go with the HT. Even for resale, the HT plow is going to have limited buyers.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

You should go with the SD IMO. The SD is very rugged and it works great. The Fisher dealer toled me that the HT is very light duty.


----------

